# Buccaneer Rope



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2009)

anybody know anything about buccaneer rope. Just bought a 150 hank of this with a spliced eye for $96. Not sure on the quality but for that price I had to give a shot. 16 strand 7000lb TS.

http://www.bucrope.com/arborist.htm

I removed the link to the source because its not an AS sponsor


----------



## TDunk (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm looking for some rope right now, let me know how you like it if you don't mind.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Apr 29, 2009)

You get what you pay for.

True blue is cheap, lava is expensive. True blue sucks, lava is amazing.

Get the picture


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> True blue is cheap, lava is expensive. True blue sucks, lava is amazing.
> 
> Get the picture



yeah I knew this was coming. I was expecting the whole "your climbing line is your lifeline so dont be cheap" speech but I had to try it out.


----------



## canopyboy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm all about the rope is your lifeline thing when it comes to how you treat it. But I think all new ropes are about the same for safety. So after that I think it's how it holds up and how it works with your climbing method. The most expensive isn't always the best choice for everyone, even putting aside the price. But let us know how it holds up.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Apr 29, 2009)

As far as strength goes you got some good rope, but stretch and abrasion resistance is probably another ball game. Personally I use Arbormaster Bigfoot. It just came out but the only difference between that and regular Arbormasters that I am aware of is the color of the rope. $157 for 150ft with a spliced eye.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 29, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> As far as strength goes you got some good rope, but stretch and abrasion resistance is probably another ball game. Personally I use Arbormaster Bigfoot. It just came out but the only difference between that and regular Arbormasters that I am aware of is the color of the rope. $157 for 150ft with a spliced eye.



Stretch was one of my biggest concerns, though abrasion resistance is important to me. I almost always climb with a false crotch (doesn't stop abrasion but helps limit it), due to my weight (275lbs) I find I burn through rope pretty quick on a natural crotch. I am not expecting much from this line but I just thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Apr 29, 2009)

ha i was kinda wondering the same thing about columbian Specialty Products they have arborist climbing lines for like 85 bucks for 150' its rated like 7500 avg strg idk check it out at onlinearboristsupplies.com 

They also make fast rope for the US military so idk

also made in the USA


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 29, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> yeah I knew this was coming. I was expecting the whole "your climbing line is your lifeline so dont be cheap" speech but I had to try it out.


:hmm3grin2orange:we allways get that tom trees


----------



## md_tree_dood (May 1, 2009)

It's always tricky "trying" something out. I bought lava the week it came out, and took my chances with the stretch factor. I was climbing on arbormaster before I made the switch to non 13mm rope and the stretch was getting really old. Luckily the stretch in lava was way less than arbormaster. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Bearcreek (May 1, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> True blue is cheap, lava is expensive. True blue sucks, lava is amazing.
> 
> Get the picture



Everybody's entitled to their opinion. Remember though, it is just that, an opinion. I'll take true blue over lava any day.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 1, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> Everybody's entitled to their opinion. Remember though, it is just that, an opinion. I'll take true blue over lava any day.



I take it youve never used expensive climbing line?


----------



## Bearcreek (May 1, 2009)

Actually, I stand corrected. I was just looking at the Sherrill catalog and realized I was thinking of Yale's Fire, not lava. I know I like true blue better than the four or five other knids of rope i've tried. Maybe I'll try lava sometime. Its only 12 bucks more than True Blue for a 120' hank.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah Yale XTC Fire does suck. I used to like it but I dont anymore. Its to streeeeetchy! I will agree with you on your correction.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 9, 2009)

got the first chance to test out the new rope, arrived with wrong eye but may have been my fault in ordering.

First imprisons after short climb. Rope overall seems okay so far, very slick maybe even too slick, but then again it is brand new. Stretch didnt seem to bad but only a couple of short climbs 20 - 30 feet testing new rope and distel at the same time. Rigidness of the rope is just about were I like it, pretty much the same as safety blue I had been using. By far its no high end rope but for a short budget or maybe a back up rope at $100 for 150' with a spliced eye  

First couple climbs on distel went well also distel grabs awesome even on very new very slick line. Think I need to shorten up the HRC eye2eye have it 30" right now too much slack. 


obviously a member of the big boy climbing club. Yes they are screw lock beeners i just grabbed what I had in the house to rig up quick too lazy to get gear out of the truck.


----------



## Ghillie (May 9, 2009)

Good info on the rope!! 

I really love the distel on my lanyard setup, I need to get some more icetail to splice some more eye and eye prusiks so I can fine tune my climbing setup.!!


----------



## Tree Pig (May 9, 2009)

I had been playing with the VT for a while, I didnt really like it that much. Maybe it was my lack of expertise on tying it but I found it unpredictable. It didnt always seem to catch all that great unless it was tied just right and you had to keep an eye on it. Distel seems much more idiot proof which is important for me.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 6, 2009)

*Update on Buccaneer, Arbor Boss Rope*

Just a quick update on this rope. I have been using it off and on for 6 months and I have to say I continue to be surprised by this rope. Stretch has never been an issue and it is wearing very well. To this date I have noticed no issues to complain about other then when new it is very slick, this can be easily resolved with running it through a crotch a few times or just allowing normal break in to handle it. But on the plus side the slick coating also makes it run through the friction hitch very nicely when limb walking.

I know a lot of people here are set on name brands and all but for someone on a fixed budget or maybe company owner who supplies climbers with rope that needs a decent rope this is hard to beat. 

anyone wants more info on it feel free to contact me.

Oh yeah its also made in the USA, Alabama to be exact.


----------

